# Attention: ALBANY NY AREA



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm planning on going to Habanos Smoke shop on Saturday Oct 1st. There's gonna be a Torcedor their rolling up some smokes from 10-3. It's sponsored by Pinar which doesn't thrill me too much but, there's gonna be some freebies and it would be a great chance for some of us local Gorillas to meet up.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

ROAD TRIP!!! :z 

What's the exact directions so I can pop it into Yahoo Driving?


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Jay said:


> ROAD TRIP!!! :z
> 
> What's the exact directions so I can pop it into Yahoo Driving?


Habana Premium Smoke Shoppe
www.pipesandcigars.com
1537 Central Avenue
Albany, NY 12205
1-800-494-9144
(518) 690-2222(locally)
[email protected]

There is also a CAO tasting next saturday too. See below
The CAO "Live in '05" Tour stops in Albany for a CAO Cigar Tasting. Featured cigars will include CAO Gold, CAO Criollo, and CAO Brazilia. Take advantage of one-day only special deals, free cigars and door prizes. Meet CAO Regional Sales Manager, Robert Dow and enjoy the rockin' cigars of CAO. Call 800-494-9144 for details.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

*DRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL* 

CAO TASTING???????

my favorite brand lol.

Got a time you'll be there? Roughly 2 and a half hour drive for me lol


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

doh!

if i lived closer i'd definitely stopped by.

i'm near syracuse


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

You staying from 10-3 Thurm? Look for a 2004 Black Hyundai Sonata


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Jay said:


> You staying from 10-3 Thurm? Look for a 2004 Black Hyundai Sonata


I'll be there at 11. I don't know how long I'll stay.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well Kenstogie and I met up and smoked a Stogie on the Deck at the Shop while the Torcedor Carlos rolled some fresh Cigars. I did get to smoke one and it was pretty good. A rep from Pinar was on hand telling his story of how they purchased 40,000 pounds of Tobacco from an estate in Tampa in 1999. With proper documentation he claims the Govt allowed them to sell the Tobacco legally. He states that only 20,000 lbs remain. The Pinar 3000 is the only cigar made from 100% cuban Tobacco by Pinar. The other lines by them has less and is mixed with Equadorian filler. I did buy 2 sticks from them and got a 3rd free and the Fresh Rolled Free also. Personally, I don't know what to believe about these cigars but the story seems far fetched. I think I'll stick with the Post Cuban Stuff. :w


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry Thurm, I woke up about 10 minutes ago. Been fighting off a cold that I thought I had beat but I guess is still holding on a bit. I know I set my alarm, but after that...

Crap, really sorry


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Jay said:


> Sorry Thurm, I woke up about 10 minutes ago. Been fighting off a cold that I thought I had beat but I guess is still holding on a bit. I know I set my alarm, but after that...
> 
> Crap, really sorry


Thats Ok Jay. Come on up next weekend. There's gonna be a CAO event then.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Yup I was there. Had a Maria Mancini Magic Mt. I like them but it was over powered by the Espresso I was drinking. Yea what thurm (Scott) said that guy sounded like he had a speach all prepared about tobacco tied up in Probate, lidigation etc. Then a few more years for the gov't to allow him to say its a pre-embargo cuban. Maybe it was on the up and up but that little voice was saying I'm not sure. Pre-embargo leaf. That was when, like 40 years ago and voila here it is. Just a gut feeling and maybe I am way wrong. Heck it wont be the first time. Anyway hanging with a BOTL is always cool and rare with the kids and all so a good day was had by me.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't think I could allow myself to miss a CAO event, those are what got me into this obsession in the first place


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Habana Premium Smoke Shoppe
www.pipesandcigars.com
1537 Central Avenue
Albany, NY 12205
1-800-494-9144
(518) 690-2222(locally)
[email protected]

There is also a CAO tasting next saturday too. See below
The CAO "Live in '05" Tour stops in Albany for a CAO Cigar Tasting. Featured cigars will include CAO Gold, CAO Criollo, and CAO Brazilia. Take advantage of one-day only special deals, free cigars and door prizes. Meet CAO Regional Sales Manager, Robert Dow and enjoy the rockin' cigars of CAO. Call 800-494-9144 for details.

Bump.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn, the CAO event is on Friday night not Saturday.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

:c :c :c :c 


there goes my weekend plans


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

Farg it, I'm jumpnig in my car and leaving now


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Jay said:


> :c :c :c :c
> 
> there goes my weekend plans


No Worries it wasn't worth bothering with anyways. The Deals were scant. Buy 3 CAO get one free. I got a Gol, MX 2 Robusto and a CX 2 Robusto which by the way is pricey and got a Crillo free. They do give me a pretty good discount so the 4 cost me $20 with tax.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> No Worries it wasn't worth bothering with anyways. The Deals were scant. Buy 3 CAO get one free. I got a Gol, MX 2 Robusto and a CX 2 Robusto which by the way is pricey and got a Crillo free. They do give me a pretty good discount so the 4 cost me $20 with tax.


That Scotty is a business man. I thought it was saturday sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

why does everyone decide that in the rain they MUST be in the left lane, and can't be doing more then 35MPH?

Don't think I got above 40MPH, made it to Albany at about 10:00, 4 hour drive :c


----------

